# Evan Graham's Smartwork seminar in KY, hosted by ORHRC



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Location: Curtis Gates Lloyd Wildlife Management Area, Crittenden, Kentucky.

When: April 21-23, 2006.

This will be a great learning experience and for 2 days it only costs $75. Mock test/trial day on Sunday. Come join us it'll be a great time!!

Limited to 40 handlers with dogs, 25 guests without dogs.

For more information send me "Hoytman", or "Ruby's Pal" an e-mail or a private message. We'll get back to you ASAP.

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

*SW Workshop general information*

Evan Graham's Smartwork Workshop 

April 21-23, 2006 

Curtis Gates Lloyd Wildlife Management Area 

Crittenden, Kentucky


General Seminar Information: 

Evan Graham is an ex-paramedic and retired professional dog trainer, columnist for the Retriever Journal magazine, and author of Smartwork for Retrievers volume one, Basics and Transition, Smartwork II Secrets of the Pros, and Smartfetch. He is also producing DVD's to coincide with his books. He has trained and handled many dogs that earned positions on the National Derby List, including five in a single year; one of them being number three. At least three of the dogs he trained, as a professional became Field Champions. 

Over the course of more than twenty-five years, Evan Graham trained retrievers for waterfowl and upland game hunting, field trials, and hunt tests. During that time he developed a system of working smart...a Smartwork system, inspired by Rex Carr. The driving force for his development of the Smartwork system was the belief that one can never know how good any dog is whose Basics were not thorough. 

In this seminar Evan Graham will speak about, and demonstrate the concepts of the Smartwork method of field training as outlined in his books. If you do not yet have his books they can be located at www.rushcreekpress.com. During this seminar Evan Graham will work one-on-one with as many participants as possible. The goal of the Ohio River HRC during this seminar is to provide this instruction, as much as possible, as cost nuetral as possible, so that anyone interested in becoming a more efficient trainer has that opportunity. Don't forget to bring pen and paper, and come prepaired to listen and train! This will be an opportunity of a lifetime. 

The workshop will start at 8:00 am (or earlier), at the club house, on FRIDAY, APRIL 21 thru SATURDAY, APRIL 22, with a mock trial/hunt test to be held on SUNDAY, APRIL 23. On sunday Evan Graham will stay as long as he possibly can. 

The seminar will be held on the grounds of the Curtis Gates Lloyd Wildlife Management Area. The States description is below. 


CURTIS GATES LLOYD WMA (1,179 acres): Grant Co., 1/2 mi. SE. of Crittenden; from I-75 take Crittenden exit, follow US 25 S. to left turn across railroad tracks to the WMA. Level to rolling terrain with some steep hills, fields, woods. Trap, skeet, rifle, and archery ranges. Universal access to small fishing lake. Other lakes and campgrounds nearby. Owned by the KY. Dept. Fish and Wildlife Resources. 

The Lloyd WMA has a nice club house (with indoor plumbing), kitchen, and restrooms. There is plenty of parking. If the weather is nice most of the seminar will be held outdoors. Come prepaired as if you were attending a hunt test or field trial, and expect the weather to do anything. 

Items you may think about bringing with you to the seminar. 

Here is a list of things you may think about bringing with you for this event: 

Dog, food, water and bowls for dog, whistle, heeling stick, e-collar, tie-stake, check cord, leash, crate, duck calls, chairs, cooler, snacks, drinks, paper, pen, rain coat, jacket or sweater, hat, sunglasses, sunscreen, first aid kit for you and dog, recent vaccinatin papers for your dog, medicines you may need, money (to purchase Evans books if you don't already own them.), and an open mind of course. 

Restaurants 

Food found at the Crittenden exit off I-75 include: Wendy's, Subway, A&W, Taco Place, Pizza Pro, and Pizza to Go. 

Approx. 7 miles south of the WMA, in Dry Ridge, KY (exit 159) there are restaurants for everyone. They include: McDonalds, Cracker Barrell, Wendy's, Shoney's, Happy Dragon, Long John Silvers, Pizza Hut, Gold Star Chili, Taco Bell/KFC, Arby's, Burger King, Country Grill, and others. 

Hotels 

For reservations please mention the "Evan Graham Seminar". As of 1-21-06 there are plenty of rooms available at the first 4 listings below. 

Hampton Inn-- No Pets 

1200 Cull Lane, Dry Ridge, KY (exit 159) 

859-823-7111 

Holiday Inn Express--Pets Allowed 

1050 Fashion Ridge Road, Dry Ridge, KY (exit 159) 

859-824-7121 

Microtel Inn & Suites--Pets Allowed 

79 Blackburn Lane, Dry Ridge, KY (exit 159) 

859-824-2000 

Super 8 Motel--Pets Allowed 

88 Blackburn Lane, Dry Ridge, KY (exit 159) 

859-824-3700 

Ivy Lodge (formerly a Days Inn)--Pets Allowed 

11177 Frontage Road, Walton, KY (exit 175) 

859-485-2200 

Econolodge--Pets Allowed 

11165 Frontage Road, Walton, KY 

859-485-4123 

Camping 

There is a KOA Campground at 3315 Dixie Hwy., Crittenden, KY. 

Phone #: 859-428-2000 

This is just a few miles south of the WMA. The campground doesn't open until March 1, 2006. At that time you may call for camping reservations.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

*workshop registration*

Smartwork Seminar Application and Registration 

Featuring: Evan Graham 

Presented by: Ohio River HRC 

APRIL 21-23, 2006 

Location: Curtis Gates Lloyd Wildlife Management Area 

Crittenden, Kentucky


Fee: $75 per Handler--- 40 Handlers Maximum--- One dog per handler. 

$50 per non-handler--- 25 non-handling guests maximum. 

Checks payable to: Ohio River Hunting Retriever Club 

Mail to: Bill Davis 3085 Buttermilk Hill Rd. Radnor, Ohio 43066 


Applicant Information: *NOTICE*: Each handler/non-handler must fill out a seperate application. 

Name (please print):__________________________________________________ 

Street Address:_____________________________________________________ 

City, State, ZIP code:_________________________________________________ 

Home phone #:_____________________________________________________ 

Work or Cell Phone #(please circle):_____________________________________ 

E-mail Address:_____________________________________________________ 

Will you be bringing a spouse? YES or NO (please circle) 

Will you be bringing a dog? YES or NO (please circle) 

If YES, please bring with you, your dogs current shot records and health clearances. 

What is your dogs registered name and call name?_____________________________________________ 

Have you trained ,or are you currently training, a dog using the Smartwork method? YES or NO 

If YES, please state at what stage or level you're at in training.___________________________________ 

_____________________________________________________________________________ 

Agreement and Signature: 

The Ohio River Hunting Retriever Club and/or their members, and/or the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources are not responsible for any damages and/or injuries sustained to humans, animals, and/or property while on the grounds or traveling to and from the grounds or any activities related to this seminar. All participants, spectators, and guests recognize that this is an outdoor gunning event and attend at their own risk and agree to hold harmless, the Ohio River Hunting Retriever Club and/or their members, and/or the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources from all claims of personal property, loss, damages, and/or injury. 

By submitting this application, I will not hold the Ohio River Hunting Retriever Club and/or their members, and/or the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources liable for any claims. 

Name (please print):________________________________________________________ 

Signature:_______________________________________________________________ 

Date:_________________________ 


Contact Information 

If you have questions or comments concerning this application, or need more information, contact: 

Bill Stapleton 937-452-0069 [email protected] 

Pat Persing 513-858-6174 [email protected]


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

I really want to go to this one. Im going to make a decision soon.

thanks for bringing these kind of seminars around for us amatuers


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Hope you can join us, it'll be a great time.

Bill


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

For those of you coming to the seminar we have a negotiated rate at both the Microtel Inn & Suites and at the Holiday Inn Express.

The rates for the Microtel in Dry Ridge are $35.00 per night for a standard room with either one or two Queen beds, or $40.00 per night for a Suite with a Queen bed. The Suites have a sink, microwave and small fridge in them. They offer free wireless internet, free calls, both local and long distance and a free continental breakfast. The special rates are under the Evan Graham Seminar.

The rates for the Holiday Inn Express are $60.00 and include their continental breakfast and wireless internet and I think an indoor pool.

Bill


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

There are still slots available. Come join us it'll be great fun.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

If some of you are still trying to decide whether or not to come, look at it this way. For your money not only will you get to meet Evan Graham but you'll get to meet OTEY!!!!! :lol: He's got enough dogs to keep Evan busy for weeks...LOL :lol: !!!

I like 'ol Otey. He's played a big roll in helping with this seminar.

Bill


----------



## gone2thedogs (Jan 25, 2006)

Any spots still open for this seminar?


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

There are still slots available, but get your money in ASAP to reserve a spot. There will people there from a few states for all to meet. Will be a great time. Bring a dog and come join us.

Bill


----------



## BLAZE ELAM (Apr 29, 2004)

*Evan Graham*

I know I will be there I still have a lot to learn and this will be a great oppertunity. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## gone2thedogs (Jan 25, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Otey, he told me that any one from RTF is welcome to come to his training grounds step up and say hellow. He said everyone is welcome, come and visit me.


----------



## gone2thedogs (Jan 25, 2006)

That sounds like Otey, always ready to have people over for training!


----------



## Mike Garvey (May 18, 2005)

*Hey Gang.........its ME ......LOL*

 I hope to see a bunch of you at the seminar. Lloyd's is a nice place and you all can see that KENTUCKY is not full of a bunch of Hillbillies......LOL. JUST ME...... Otey posting as on windyridges's computer........


----------



## gone2thedogs (Jan 25, 2006)

Bump back up, still a few spots open!


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone wishing to sign up for the seminar this late should give me a call first. There are just a few slots left...that's a good thing. This seminar is going to be awesome. 

Bill 937-452-0069


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## gone2thedogs (Jan 25, 2006)

Great map!
Thanks for posting it for those who will be attending.


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wanted to update everyone about this weekends seminar with Evan.
Lets just say its alot better in person than just reading the book or watching the videos. The seminar corresponds directly to his books Smartwork I & II. It just amazing what we really think we know and what really happens in real situations with dog and handler and Evan guiding them to a higher standard on every move. I cant say enough good things about the seminar. I would like to go to a transition and then maybe an advance one. He does those seminars too. Two days from dusk to dawn and boy Im tired. I let you figure out the rest. good day.

JLR


----------

